# How about winning $10k for a Warsaw Grouper?



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok Bluewater brothers, because I am ****** off because of this whole red snapper fiasco, let's make it interesting.

How about $10k for the heaviest Warsaw Grouper over 80 lbs instead of $5k

That's $10,000.00 !!!!!!

Let's roll

Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament 
June 19-21
Matagorda, Texas
www.matagordabluewater.com


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have the feeling you will be giving that 10K away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Why target a fish that is now so rare, only one is allowed per boat?


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

Nice mark!!! $10,000.00.... Saweetness


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Gonna be some serious warsaw fishing going on. Somebody will win it. Should be lots of 80+lb fish weighed.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> Why target a fish that is now so rare, only one is allowed per boat?


Man you gripe about everything. Are you ever happy? I don't get caught up in the ***** and gripe crowd here on this great site. Waste of my time and Monts bandwidth. If you don't like it, don't fish for one!

If you want to talk, send me a pm.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*..*



whos your daddy said:


> Man you gripe about everything. Are you ever happy? I don't get caught up in the ***** and gripe crowd here on this great site. Waste of my time and Monts bandwidth. If you don't like it, don't fish for one!
> 
> If you want to talk, send me a pm.


Or, he could take a long walk off a short pier and be with his happy trout!


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

We will be doing our best to weigh one. Way to go Mark. Always finding ways to keep it interesting.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Trouthappy said:


> Why target a fish that is now so rare, only one is allowed per boat?


Because it's legal....


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking forward to this one this year. Going to be hard beating some these teams with a big grouper. Seen a lot of goods caught over the last few years. 


Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
832-541-2919


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

My likes it.

SNAP A NANNY


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

How so we enter this. I'm in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Is electric reel allow?


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Dang it. Youre going to make me have to actually work for the grouper pot this year. 

How about dorado over 40 lb.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> Why target a fish that is now so rare, only one is allowed per boat?


you can only keep 2 kingfish yet you post your going to go after a big one in the star again, leave them alone, blah, blah, blah, pot meet kettle


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

Me like it .......warsaw...mmmmm....


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Last summers biggest. Yes I killed him and yes I are him he was delicious. I'm 6,4" so you can tell him big he was.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWT (Jun 28, 2004)

*warsaw*

Those who know how to catch them and where to catch them can just about sink a boat with 40-60 pounders. I don't agree with the one per boat limit, however, we move to ajs or tilefishing after we box our grouper. You can't catch and release these in deep water, so I would take issue with anybody wasting a bunch of smaller ones trying to get that monster. Perhaps a gentleman's agreement is all that is needed?

Nice pic above, however a grouper worth $10,000 more than likely won't be able to be held up by one man.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

warsaw I caught a few weeks ago. He weighed 85. Love to catch another one like it during the bluewater.

Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
832-541-2919

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

JWT said:


> Those who know how to catch them and where to catch them can just about sink a boat with 40-60 pounders. I don't agree with the one per boat limit, however, we move to ajs or tilefishing after we box our grouper. You can't catch and release these in deep water, so I would take issue with anybody wasting a bunch of smaller ones trying to get that monster. Perhaps a gentleman's agreement is all that is needed?
> 
> Nice pic above, however a grouper worth $10,000 more than likely won't be able to be held up by one man.


Post your 200 up


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

200 is a pig


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

hmmmm. May have to dust the 50TRX off, thats a lot of dough.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

^^^^^Good Lawd!!!!


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

That is a beast, was it brought in on rod and reel? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

If you are asking about my fish it was caught on an 80 avet with 150 power pro. On a pinnacle rod.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice fish. For sure a hog. 


Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
832-541-2919


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuff05 (Mar 24, 2014)

That's a hoss!!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Can't compete with Cobia.....but would like to find another one of these girls!!!!!


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*297*

big un


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*another*

good one


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Need another one of these! Gotta play to win!


----------



## jobber (Jan 7, 2006)

I would think u would want to put it at 150+ for the $10k prize. No reason to drop down anything under a 8lbs. Bait that way.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

WOW!!! Nice grouper pics friends.


----------



## dinmax82 (May 15, 2013)

Venice?



******* said:


> big un


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

jobber said:


> I would think u would want to put it at 150+ for the $10k prize. No reason to drop down anything under a 8lbs. Bait that way.


Yep 125-150# minimum to weigh in that way if no one wins it. roll it over to next year or till someone catches then you would have one hell of a pot.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Thanks for the comments*



hillbilly deluxe said:


> Yep 125-150# minimum to weigh in that way if no one wins it. roll it over to next year or till someone catches then you would have one hell of a pot.


Good comments, but it doesn't work that way. We are able to offer these bounties through a company who goes through an underwriter that bases what they charge us based on the probability of someone catching the particular bounty fish we are offering. The more weight for the fish, the less money we will have to pay, but a lot less interest in the fish offered. Being the tournament director, I would rather offer a fish that is doable, but still challenging so the anglers have a average chance of catching that particular fish. We cannot just roll over the amount to next year if it isn't won this year. The company will not allow that.

We all have our own opinions on this topic for whatever reason and I respect everyone's opinion. But my decision is made to offer this for our teams who enter the tournament.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

******* said:


> big un


I heard that was one hell of a wake up call at 3am in the morning. 

By the way, I believe that is the third largest grouper for Louisiana and only a about 6 lbs shy of the Texas record.

Texas record Grouper, Warsaw weight 302.70 length 75.00 Oct 18, 2006 Gulf of Mexico Raul Reyes 
Louisiana record http://www.rodnreel.com/LaFishRecords/DivSpecies.asp?div=3&wt=Saltwater&FishID=39


----------



## Hube (Jul 6, 2006)

Sweet!!! Thanks Mark


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/06/04/27-pound-grouper-caught-in-gulf-mexico/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## txlilswtheart (Jan 7, 2007)

*100lb*

I got the big one on my boat! Hope to do it again in the tourney!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Lisa,

Quit catching those $10k grouper until the tournament. LOL

By the way, NICE CATCH!


----------



## Gold Nuggett (Sep 29, 2010)

Good luck with the weather Mark.
You guys run a very good tournament.

Does a picture of that one caught off Louisiana count??

BRT


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

txlilswtheart said:


> I got the big one on my boat! Hope to do it again in the tourney!


Dayuum, that fish is as big as you.. Nice

The 297 pounder is crazy. I did not know they got that big...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

roundman said:


> .


That's a big un !!


----------



## meaux fishing (Feb 6, 2010)

Cat O' Lies said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/06/04/27-pound-grouper-caught-in-gulf-mexico/?intcmp=latestnews


I think this is the same fish we were coming back to the dock when they were unloading


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Funny*

That is just too funny. However, I don't think some slower people get the satire.

Mike



Trouthappy said:


> Why target a fish that is now so rare, only one is allowed per boat?


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

Man I would only be allowed to keep one cause my chest in the boat aint big enough to keep anything else!!! What a Monster, and a money fish too!!! Sure wish I had a ride to be in this tourney!!!! Hell of a tourney and Mark and Kelly are awesome people!!! Thanks for all yall do Matagorda Sportfishing!!!

Jonathan


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Posted on Facebook, heres your winner. 104lbs. Dont know what team yet


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

It was a great day on The water! Congrats Tammy & Team Coastal Latitude!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice congrats that's a nice one for sure! Brett


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

*Congrats!*

Very Nice!!! Congrats on a great fish and even better pot!


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations team coastal latitude. Great tournament Mark and Kelly. well organized. Thanks to everyone behind the scenes for all the hard work. 
Bobby


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome guys!!!!! Congrats!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

